# Do any supplements cause depression?...



## Wolfpack22 (May 18, 2003)

Is there anything in whey protein that may cause depression?  What about prohormones like 1-AD?  Could they possibly cause depression?


----------



## slowpain (May 18, 2003)

I know that any hormone in a high enough level that retards testosterone production can make you depressed, mainly the ones that turn to nandrolone like 19-nor4 diol.  Because there is a low level of test, so always take some kind of test anytime your natural test is going to drop. like 4-ad


----------



## Tank316 (May 19, 2003)

if whey caused depression, i would be depressed all the time. as far as the PH's, i didnt think they would either. btw, did your back ever heal Wolfie22?


----------



## Pepper (May 19, 2003)

Hey Wolfpack...sorry to change the subject on you, but what do you think about adding Miami, BC and Syracuse?

I love it.


----------



## Rob_NC (May 19, 2003)

The only supps I know of that could cause depression are those you spend lots of your hard earned money on only to find they aren't worth a shit.


----------



## Wolfpack22 (May 19, 2003)

As far as the ACC expansion.  I don't know what to think.  Lately I've been down so I don't really know how I feel.  In a way I like it, then again I like the way the ACC now.  I went to a chiropractor and got x-rays.  I don't have anything serious.  Just alignment problems.  The left side of my back has more muscle bulk than the right and it hurts some when I lay directly on my back.  I've been putting ice on it.  I've just been really depressed lately over personal issues but my mom thinks I'm over doing the protein shakes.  I take 3 a day at the most.  Mom thinks over time it has caused me to be depressed.  She doesn't like me lifting weights anyway for some reason.  That's just a mom for you.  I might need to see a phychiatrist before it's over with.  I've been praying and begging God for help.  I've felt hopeless.


----------



## Rob_NC (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Wolfpack22 *_
> I've just been really depressed lately over personal issues but my mom thinks I'm over doing the protein shakes.  I take 3 a day at the most.  Mom thinks over time it has caused me to be depressed.  She doesn't like me lifting weights anyway for some reason.  That's just a mom for you.  I might need to see a phychiatrist before it's over with.  I've been praying and begging God for help.  I've felt hopeless.




I doubt your depression has anything to do with your protein shakes.  2 years ago, I was severly depressed to the point where I had considered suicide a time or two. I got my butt back into the gym after a 6 year layoff and the depression cured itself. There's nothing better than feeling good about yourself.


----------



## racoon02 (May 19, 2003)

Yes, after my ex broke up with me I was at that same point. But once I got back into the weight room it made me feel 100000X better. Weight lifting is a very good cure for depresion imo


----------



## ZECH (May 19, 2003)

I've never seen or met a woman I would commit suicide over. Not worth it!!


----------



## Wolfpack22 (May 20, 2003)

You just get feelings like you'll never be happy again.  Constant memories are going through your head and it overtakes you.  You feel like you won't meet anyone who will make you happy.  It's like it doesn't matter who she is or how beautiful she is, it won't feel the same.  It's an all-time low for my life right now.  I've never felt this bad this long, even after a death in the family.  Nothing comes close.  It's the worst when I'm in bed.  Hopefully some time will heal these wounds.  Pray for me.  Thanks!


----------



## DIVINITUS (May 20, 2003)

I agree with everyone so far that lifting (for me) is an immediate stress reducer/ego booster which in turn, helps me feel good about myself.  For physical activities, I also think strapping on the gloves and beating the piss out of the heavy bag is great therapy too!!  I have had really bad (depressing) break-ups before and I learned how to channel the depression into a motivational "fuel for the fire" of sorts.  Just keep your head up and keep moving.  Motion creates emotion!


----------



## Mudge (May 20, 2003)

Sounds to me like your just going through some stuff in your life that "sucks." Its really hard to find the bright side of things sometimes but there is always a way, just as there is always someone worse off who still can maintain a positive outlook on things, like Christopher Reeves as one well known example.


----------



## slowpain (May 20, 2003)

hey I had the same problems bro, check this out I was totaly in love with this girl and went out with her for 10 months. During the course of our going out I stoped working out as much and my motivation levels for even getting into the gym just took a nose dive.  The less I worked out the worse I felt, and the stress levels would just skyrocket through the roof.  During the last couple of months I finaly proposed to her and we got engaged, then It all happened and right before christmas we broke up and I felt like my whole life was going down a drain and ever bit of happyness I had was being sucked out of my body and all I could think about was her.  Finally after some time, a couple of weeks, I got myself back to doing what I remebered I liked to do the best, work out.  As time went by I felt better about myself and had much more energy to face the day.  your not alone bro, many of us have been there before. Prayer is powerfull.


----------

